# slowly... hating...



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

So today Rogers called me up... saying my bill is $500... 
originally owed 180... but somehow i put up 320$ worth of charges...
According to the rep, it's due to exceeding my limit in Txt msgs sent... I have unlimited received... 

So as I was talking to him, I was like I really don't understand, I should be paying $10 / month to have Unlimited sent/receive msgs... unfort he couldnt do anything for me.. 

So... I ask... what's best, going into a Rogers store, and fight them? or call online?

Personally, I want to see them face to face... so SEE myself WTF is going on... rather than calling.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

from what I've heard, its better to do it over the phone.

People have gotten away with some of those bills.

Just remind to be angry and show you don't like the service and want to cancel... then they start throwing in this and that so you would stay.

Not personal experience but that is what I've heard from people I know.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't go to the store, none of them can/will deal with account information.
Its some whole privacy policy issue thing. Better to call and hope you get a "good" one. 

I've had to call them once every month for like the past half year now because every month there was something new or needed to be changed. 

I don't know how well you are at pretending to be angry but they called my bluff with the threatening to leave thing and wouldn't budge lol.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

rogers have been really screwed up lately
including their internet


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

try getting the persons name that you are talking to and you can always fall back on saying I want to speak to your manager.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

you want the customer retention/relations dept, dont agree to talk to anyone else.... then get their supervisor

you can give them your info - so they know who you are, but that's it, dont discuss anything


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

WiyRay said:


> Don't go to the store, none of them can/will deal with account information.


Agreed. People in the stores are basically there to hawk plans, pass you a new phone, take one for service (while trying to hawk you a new phone and plan). Should you go this route - I predict high blood pressure and frustration.

The phone is your best bet.



WiyRay said:


> I don't know how well you are at pretending to be angry but they called my bluff with the threatening to leave thing and wouldn't budge lol.


First rule of negotiating - don't offer or threaten something you can't or won't follow through on. If you say you are going to leave - you better be willing to do it and have plan costs and so on for other carriers handy to support your position should you try to bluff.

They have a very strong presence in the southern Ontario region, *too *strong, and are not afraid to get their beloved customers in a headlock and give them noogies when they misbehave.

BTW: WTF are they charging you for text messages? $1 a piece!? If you rang up $320 worth of TXT messages at 10 cents a peice you have a problem IMO.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's the kids these days. They like thems txt msgs, or whatevs they call them nowadays 

+1 to being informed first before you spout your mouth. Have the numbers and plans handy, cause these people that you deal with deal with this BS day in and out.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> It's the kids these days. They like thems txt msgs, or whatevs they call them nowadays


I know that - but at .10 per (what I used to pay before unlimited), $320 is 3200 messages - at say 10 seconds a piece that's like 8-9 hours of txt. The mind boggles.

When these "kids" hit their mid 30's and tendons and muscles start to loose suppleness ... Carpal tunnel - the next big health crisis.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> I know that - but at .10 per (what I used to pay before unlimited), $320 is 3200 messages - at say 10 seconds a piece that's like 8-9 hours of txt. The mind boggles.
> 
> When these "kids" hit their mid 30's and tendons and muscles start to loose suppleness ... Carpal tunnel - the next big health crisis.


hey, that means loads of money to me for wrist/hand bracing! (I make them) don't down it too much! LOL


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> hey, that means loads of money to me for wrist/hand bracing! (I make them) don't down it too much! LOL


Ahh capitalisim: A $ilver lining to every ¢loud, a fortune in others misfortune...<insert additional cliches here>.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Oy I've seen the hand/wrist braces, you sir are going to be one happy sunuvagun. 

And btw, I had all the prices listed out infront of me when I made the call, in the very end I basically got everything besides the unlimited txts (125 txts instead) for a total of $30 a month.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Mr Fishes said:


> Ahh capitalisim: A $ilver lining to every ¢loud, a fortune in others misfortune...<insert additional cliches here>


Technically, they come to me! And technically they only pay 1/4 the price in most cases (goverment funding through ADP (assistive devices program) pays for 3/4 of it). If not private insurance usually steps in

so I guess we bill the government! mwuahahaha



WiyRay said:


> Oy I've seen the hand/wrist braces, you sir are going to be one happy sunuvagun.


We do all limb bracing, foot, knee, hip, back, arms, wrist, full leg etc....

all custom baby


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I think if you do threaten to walk its easier now with the new public deals out there. I don't know the whole story on them just yet but its only 40 bucks for unlimted talk and text!

I am going to be canceling with bell soon and maybe go that route.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I've heard people say bell's reception is really bad... anyone agree with that?

telus is not so good (you have to use their phone)

Rogers and fido not bad

correct me if I'm wrong since I haven't been keeping up with cell phones.  

I'm with Fido


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mines not too bad actually... Just hate phones in general.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

its hard to keep up-to-date with phones now...


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Who talks on cell phones now anyways? Do they even have that function? What's that you said sonny? *Cups ear with hand*


----------

